# Eye health.......Lutein, Ocuvite, Bilberry etc.



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

I've shot handguns competitively since the late 80's in this sport ------> www.IHMSA.org and the past couple of years I was noticing blackish spots floating in my vision every once in awhile, which was aggravating while competing. 

Discussing this with other older competitors who were experiencing the same thing they started taking either a multi vitamin containing Lutein or a Bilberry, Ocuvite or Claroxan supplement and after a few months the floaters seemed to have disappeared. 

About this time last year, during the winter competing off season, I started taking the recommended dose of Lutein and the floaters did in fact disappear or greatly lessen after eight weeks or so plus it may just be in my head but I actually feel I can see a tad better.  

I also seem to recall that pilots in WW2 were given a Bilberry supplement to improve their day and night vision.

Anyone else taking any sort of vision supplement ?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2015)

Since I turned 70, I've been taking a daily Lutein & Zeaxanthin  complex capsule.  I like to think that it is helping.
When I renewed my drivers license last year, I had to get distance glasses for the first time.  So I live with reading glasses, and now distance glasses for driving. 
Also, I love to drink Bolthouse organic carrot juice on occasion.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2015)

I, too, noticed "floaters" in my vision a few years ago.  My eye doctor recommended Lutein...6mg...and Fish Oil.  I started taking those daily supplements, and it's been quite a long time since I've had any more of these.  I mention the 6mg. dosage, as the doctor says that this is about the maximum the body can absorb....anything more just goes to waste.  I am especially careful about my eyesight, as my old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, and that really limited his activity.  IMO...Sight and Hearing are the two most important senses, and anything a person can do to protect them is well worth it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

I took Bilberry supplements in my younger days for eye health, but for the past ten years or so I switched to Lutein and Zeaxanthin combos, or straight Lutein 20 mg.  The brand I'm currently using has 25mg. Lutein and 5mg Zeaxanthin.  Years back I noticed one or two black dots in the vision of one of my eyes, they were noticeable for a couple of weeks then disappeared. Initially, I thought it was a clump of mascara on my eyelashes that I was seeing, but in short time I could see that wasn't true.


----------



## imp (Dec 4, 2015)

IKE said:


> I've shot handguns competitively since the late 80's in this sport ------> www.IHMSA.org and the past couple of years I was noticing blackish spots floating in my vision every once in awhile, which was aggravating while competing......



What is the connection between shooting sports and "floaters"?    imp


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

When shooting in the scoped class of IHMSA floaters always seem to appear just about the time you have your cross hairs centered on the silhouette and are just starting to sloooowly squeeze the trigger and are very distracting till they disappear which can cost you time in a timed shooting sport........I've also had them distract me while hunting with a scoped rifle. 

You ever had them Imp ?


----------



## imp (Dec 4, 2015)

IKE said:


> When shooting in the scoped class of IHMSA floaters always seem to appear just about the time you have your cross hairs centered on the silhouette and are just starting to sloooowly squeeze the trigger and are very distracting till they disappear which can cost you time in a timed shooting sport........I've also had them distract me while hunting with a scoped rifle.
> 
> *You ever had them Imp *?



Yes, I have, most of my adult life. They usually present as very small circles surrounded by a thin line, like tiny bubbles. I never shot competitively, and never noted an effect from them. Ditto, tinnitus, likely in part the result of lots of hearing unprotected shooting, especially .44 Magnum.   imp


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

I've got hearing loss and tinnitus bad also but mine is military related......I'm expecting another hearing test appointment at the VA pretty soon. 

I also like shooting the .44 mag.and have a couple good loads worked up for 180 gr. and 240 gr. bullets......I like the thump.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2015)

IKE said:


> I've got hearing loss and tinnitus bad also but mine is military related......I'm expecting another hearing test appointment at the VA pretty soon.
> 
> I also like shooting the .44 mag.and have a couple good loads worked up for 180 gr. and 240 gr. bullets......I like the thump.



I hear Ya on shooting a .44 mag.  I have a S&W model 29 with the 10 5/8 inch barrel.  That thing is a real hoot to shoot, but I had to install the Hogue rubber grip, as the original wooden grip was just too hard on the hand.  When shooting, or chainsawing, and even riding the lawn tractor for any length of time, I always try to remember to put on my ear protectors.  Those I know who have to use Hearing Aids curse those things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

I think eye and hearing protection are important to use when shooting.  I don't shoot often, just some target practice now and then, but I make sure to wear at least ear plugs if not ear muffs.  I have tinnitis that comes and goes in one ear, not from shooting though, haven't had an issue with it for a long time now.


----------



## IKE (Dec 5, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think eye and hearing protection are important to use when shooting.  I don't shoot often, just some target practice now and then, but I make sure to wear at least ear plugs if not ear muffs.  I have tinnitis that comes and goes in one ear, not from shooting though, haven't had an issue with it for a long time now.



Be thankful that it's gone........I have it 24/7/365 and it's loud in both ears.

It's extremely bothersome especially like now when the house is quiet or when I'm not preoccupied with something which takes my mind off it..........sometimes it bugs me so damn bad that I just want to stick a screwdriver in my ear or something, not that doing that would help in any way.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

I take eye supplements as above and also grape seed extract, works on all circulation including eyes.

No cataracts and for this I use Crystalline Drops..

And have not gone to eye docs for over 7 yrs...why, my eyes are fine.

Some minor floaters that I've had for over 20 yrs, but minor.


----------

